
Reverse engineering a compromised TOR browser bundle - kolodny
http://dustri.org/b/torbundlebrowserorg.html
======
xeroxmalf
Previous discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171907](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8171907)

